# Kicked out of East Harbor marina today!!



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

How many of you have ever been kicked off STATE property before? Well, it happened to me today. I was at the marina at East Harbor state park crappie fishing just like I`ve done hundreds of times, fishing the east wall of the marina. I was walking along shore casting a jig when these two guys walked by and asked how the fishing was, then they moved on. A short while later, one of them returned and said there was no fishing in the marina anymore and told me to leave, well, he did not introduce himself as a park employee, nor did he have anything on his clothes to confirm it either, so I thought he was nuts and ignored him.Soon after I was greeted by one of the Park Rangers and he told me I had to leave also and why I didn`t follow the employee`s request, thats when I explained to him that my tax dollars and fishing and hunting license fees PAYS for this area, so I have the right to be there! So, He goes on to basically blow off what I just said to him and stands his ground and orders me off the property! By this time I`m PISSED, and gave the ranger and the employee both a piece of my mind with some choice words that won`t be repeated here! Tomorrow, I`m going to the head of the park personally, plus, I`ll be sending a message to the DNR and the Govenors office!


----------



## shadowman (Apr 10, 2004)

fishpro, that really bites i wouldn,t let it die either, let me know how it gos.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, sounds like your course of action is the right one, and if you get no satisfaction as a result please PM me as I am interested and can take additional action on your behalf!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Capt., Its been a bad year for me this year, used to be, I could go into just about ANY marina up here and fish for crappie and bass, but this year, I`ve been run out of every marina that I`ve fished, and being thrown out of PUBLIC access is the LAST STRAW!!!!! I make it a point not to fish docks with boats in them and I ALWAYS pick up after myself. Try to set a good example for us "outdoor" types and I still get kicked in the teeth!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

heh heh....know the feeling.....wanna buy a golf cart!!!!!!!!!!!! MWCD SUCKS~~!!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Do they rent those docks out ?? Maybe they don't want folks in there, sort of like at a campground, even though public, only the campers can use the grills, even the empty sites....
I don't know, I'm just speculating. Probably similar reasoning & for security of course.
I know Cowan Lake has state owned docks that have a locked gate, if you rent one, you get a key.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I`m sure it was about the boats, or should I say the boat owners, but like I said, I`ve fished down there for years and nobody has ever said a word to me. God, I need to get a boat!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont even fish there and that makes me mad!


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

I tried to ramp there a couple years ago because some one told me it was ok after labor day, when I stopped at the check in station and tried to tell them why I was there they started yelling about how it wasn't open the public and I better leave right now or they was calling the ranger, Ijust left the idiot, plenty of other ramps and marinas to fish, Get a boat Fishpro, that way you can join a whole new fight, with all the marina owners! Fishin's fun?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fish,

Were you on the docks, or just on the wall w/o being on any docks? 

Let me know what you find out. I'll give them a piece of my mind also.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

tpet96 Here's his quote. I've never been there. Maybe there's been problems with people getting into the boats?


> I make it a point not to fish docks with boats in them


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Mr Fish......I'm more concerned of the docks WITHOUT boats...that's why I was asking. You can't fish from any of the docks reguardless of boats or not. That is why I asked.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Shawn, I was fishing the wall. There were five or six other people there sitting along the wall just bobber fishing and they were run out too. My point being, if we fisherman arn`t allowed to fish the marina anymore, then I say the shouldn`t get any more tax dollars or license funds to run that or any other state marina where you can`t fish. I think that it (the operating cost) should lie on the shoulders of the dock renters.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

That sucks Paul....i think we need to plan a outing and show up in force.

Mitch


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds good to me Mitch. I`m going out there this afternoon, prolly get thrown in jail!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

What it will cost you to go to jail will make a down payment on a boat.......


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Pro,

I would give the park manager a call. Here is the contact info:

Park Office (419) 734-4424 Park Office
Camp Office (419) 734-5857 
Marina (419) 734-2289 

Actually, you might want to go there to speak with the manager. I think her name is Ida? Can't remember now  I know the secretary is Debbie. I had a couple of meetings with them early on in the year. I confronted them about the problems we had with our outing last year with the rangers, and they were VERY good to clear things up with us. One thing to remember is keep a level head, even if you were to get a "not so wanted" answer. If you blow your top, it will get you knowwhere when you go to her superior


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Shawn. I was kidding about the jail thing, I`ll keep my cool. I`m going to give them a call and see if I can set up a meeting with her.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats really strange they told you to get off state property.. hope ya get it straightened out.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Paul,

If you don't get any answers from them, shoot me a PM.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I've about had it also with some parks. We have a county park that was CLOSED yesterday because somebody had a HUGE reunion at it. That's not right, and probably illegal. We pay for these parks with tax money. What right do they have to close it except for the people in the huge reunion? They don't. Sorry to hear about your run-in FishPro.......CATKING


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I went out there today and had a meeting with the Manager and there isn`t anything that can be done. Turns out, the parks are run by the Parks department a supposeably they dont get any of the money from hunting and fishing license sales. One thing I was told that I thought was interesting though, you can`t even go in the marina and fish the docks from your boat with your trolling motor on, according to the Park Manager! it`s always been my understanding that if your not anchored or tied up, that it`s fair game. The only thing she said she would do is address the fact that her employee didn`t say he was a state worker when he ran us out. Big fat deal!!


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll challenge her on the boat thing.
I'm going to fish west harbor wed or thur. I'll make it a point to fish thru there and see what they have to say.
Been there, done that......a few times


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Now wait a minute. The DNR carries East Harbor as a State Park on their listings, websites, etc......but they say that they "are not state funded". Then I want to know why we have DNR officers and Rangers there, being paid by the state? This doesn't make sense. I'll make a couple of contacts.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

O.K. Shawn, have at it. Like I said before, the Park is run by the Parks Department which is a state agency, just none of our dollars from hunting and fishing license goes to the parks, according to them. I don`t buy it.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

According to the website she is right, the funds for the Division of Parks of the ODNR was as follows last year, 

57.2% GRF (Ohios General Revenue Fund)
36.9% Fees & Charges for campgrounds, marinas etc.
4.3% Waterway safety
1.6% Rotaries

Here is a link on the ODNR page talking about the background of the Division of Parks, keep in mind they are a division of the ODNR, they are just not funded the same. Interesting reading, I didn't know most of the info there.

Division Of Parks


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Sean,

I got to thinking about that last night at work, and that post you made is right. The ramp/Marina at the harbor is "private property"......NOT funded by the state. This particular park is separate from the park in which we fished in for the fish-in. 2 totally different places. Didn't dawn on me until I started thinking about location, and signs. There are NO DNR signs at the Marina. Only Dark Brown signs with White Lettering....totally opposite of the DNR signs.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Apr 6, 2004)

Some private marina owners will let you fish after Labor day and before Memorial Day. 
The docks at Mosquito are always close though except to those that rent them during the season.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

We have a lake down here in SW Ohio(East Fork) that closes most of the lake for Rowing regattas around three or four weekends a year. The excuse I have heard is that it is good for the local economy. Which is a load of #$%.

Danny


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished both sides of east harbor state park marina wed in my boat, nobody said anything to me, except 1 boat owner said hi, ended up with 1 dink largemouth for the effort.
Went back there friday afternoon with my son and fished the ramp side from the bank with 6 other people that were there, we ended up with 1 little smallie but nobody told us to get out, so I was happy.
There is a sign thats been there a while that says no fishing after sunset. I'm glad I can still fish it because it always has been good for a couple, but it gets pounded hard.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

just wow


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like someone is trying to prove a point in a very childish way. 
I dont like this feature,so I'll show them!
Fish are biting, water temps not 80+ anymore. Just go fishing or something.


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

Legend killer said:


> just wow


Just wow what? Reviving a post from 16 years ago? Did the same thing happen to you sometime again this week?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ranger6 said:


> Just wow what? Reviving a post from 16 years ago?


Maybe he is just a slow reader


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sorry. on mobile its to easy to click on the recommended reading and not notice the dates.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It was good to see some old member names that haven't been around in 10+ years.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Why was Tpet banned? Nobody likes a carp fisherman? Kind of like Monday’s🙄


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't even remember, there is a very long list of previous members that moved on either willingly or not.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

16 yrs 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😊😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😊😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😊😊😂😂


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

tpet96 said:


> Paul,
> 
> If you don't get any answers from them, shoot me a PM.


Manager is Mike Monet..Debbie is gone...give em helll....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

aquaholic2 said:


> Manager is Mike Monet..Debbie is gone...give em helll....


For something that happened 16 years ago? sure thing.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

bobk said:


> For something that happened 16 years ago? sure thing.


😜


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lundy said:


> Maybe he is just a slow reader


Bet this is surely the case!!!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Bet this is surely the case!!!


I have more education than 99% of the people on here, SMH.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Legend killer said:


> I have more education than 99% of the people on here, SMH.


Wow...You must REALLY be edumacated!
Those pesky lil 'dates' shouldn't be a problem for you.

Also...To make the above statement you made... surely you must know the amount of education 99% of the people here on OGF have...
....or are you so educated that you just ASSume that you know?

^^^^ NO response needed,,,rhetorical question! ^^^^


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I started reading this post, not paying attention to the dates, and knew something was up when I saw a few of those names. If it was a current thread, some of them names would have been either hacked or they were posting from the great beyond. Some of those old names brought up some good memories, and some good knock down, drag out arguments. LOL


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

This thread is why I don't like the recommended reading. It's just a playground for trolls.


----------

